# bars and pubs in Tecom and Dubai Marina



## twinkle79 (May 16, 2011)

Hey there! Just wondering where the best bars and pubs (rather than clubs) are in Tecom and Dubai Marina. It be great to get some feedback. Cheers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Crown & Lion is a good British Pub at the Byblos in Tecom. They used to even have quiz nights every week with a Geordie host that everyone seemed to understand except the non British people!


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

twinkle79 said:


> Hey there! Just wondering where the best bars and pubs (rather than clubs) are in Tecom and Dubai Marina. It be great to get some feedback. Cheers


Crown & lion is good, Nelsons in Media Rotana is the same, But in The Millenium Hotel is The Belgian Bar, Slightly different from others with same people in. These are in Tecom.


----------



## twinkle79 (May 16, 2011)

Sounds right up my street! Thanks guys! How's about Dubai Marina or is that mainly clubs??


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

twinkle79 said:


> Sounds right up my street! Thanks guys! How's about Dubai Marina or is that mainly clubs??


Cannot say, Tend to stay away from wannabes and tourists!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Loads of bars in the Marina, Trader Vics Mai Tai Lounge in Al Fattan Towers, The Underground in The Habtoor Hotel, Nell Gwynne`s at Byblos Marina Hotel, Buddha Bar in The Grosvenor, The Yacht Club, Rosso in The Anwaj Rotana, The Observatory 52nd floor of The Marriot, are the first few that come to mind.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Thunderbird1 said:


> The Belgian Bar.


Great Steak & Chips - rather good beer too.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Bars in Tecom.*

Nelson's at the Rotana, Belgian Beer Bar and Crystals, at the Millennium,
Goodfellah's and RockBottoms at the Ramee Rose, Crown and Lion at Byblos.

All day happy hour at Goodfellah's 25 d's a pint,with great sport on TV , great bar food,, two pool tables and a dart- board. If it is a few pints with a few lads and nothing too fancy, this is my choice.


----------

